

It’s time for Asian American men to stop being the “Model Minority” in tech - radmuzom
https://medium.com/message/the-tech-diversity-story-thats-not-being-told-9a36fb40530f

======
mlichtenstern
Much respect for the starting points:

"Listen and believe. Talk to your coworkers who belong to underrepresented
groups. Listen to their stories and experiences. Don’t be defensive, just
listen. And then when they’re done, believe what they’re saying. Don’t explain
it away, don’t play devil’s advocate. Believe that they know just as much as
you, are as smart and capable as you, and have had experiences that you don’t
know about.

Stop ignoring the issue. Specifically, we should acknowledge that we haven’t
said enough about anti-Black and anti-Latino attitudes, and that we have not
articulated our complicity in industry sexism and misogyny. Indeed, we have
often helped build these systems of exclusion, not merely remained silent
while they were enforced. We must understand that trying to pass under the
umbrella of whiteness will not save us from discrimination. Indeed, the
statistics show that Asians make $8,146 less than white workers at tech
companies—not as underpaid as other minorities, but certainly an enormous
disparity that makes clear why solidarity between underrepresented communities
is essential."

